# Vietnamese: đó / đấy



## Setwale_Charm

I know that both mean "there". Is there any difference in usage? I have not been able to inferr that myself so far.
  And also how exactly is *đ *pronounced? I always confuse it with the pronounciation of *d*.


----------



## Whodunit

As for your second question:

The Vietnamese letter đ is pronounced [ɗ] (voiced alveolar implosive). It is pronounced like the English "d," BUT the airstream goes downward with the glottis, so it is not pushed out like in European languages.


----------



## Outsider

Are you sure, Whodunit? According to this page, it's a plain Romance-style unaspirated, dental "d".

P.S. Although this other page has a slightly different story.


----------



## Tennis

đó and đấy in many cases are synonyms but people tend to use đó more 'cause đấy is somehow considered as a dialect and it doesn't sound so nice in official contexts. When talking about place (ở đó), or things (cái đó, thứ đó), đó is utterly prefeable. Another variant of đấy is ấy.


----------



## tranthe336

đó and đấy are synonym,mean those.Đấy is ussually used in the northern,and Đó in southern.the way to pronouce đ is quite like the,other,..i think it's not 100% right but it's easy for you to pronounce


----------



## Setwale_Charm

^Thanks a lot. That was really helpful. So it is "th" not "z" as we were taught?


----------



## minhtung91

In fact, "_d_" is pronounced like "_z_", yet "_*đ*_" is articulated like the letter "_*d*_" in "_*d*_irt".


----------



## vietcutie703

Setwale_Charm said:


> I know that both mean "there". Is there any difference in usage? I have not been able to inferr that myself so far.
> And also how exactly is *đ *pronounced? I always confuse it with the pronounciation of *d*.


*đ* has a "D" sound as in the English "Dog"
*d* has a "y" sound as in the English "Yawn"   ** it only has a "z" sound if you opt for the Northern accent.


----------

